# Game 44: Bobcats vs. Nuggets (1/29/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

CHARLOTTE BOBCATS (15-28) AT DENVER NUGGETS (22-19)

9 p.m., Pepsi Center
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
Matt Carroll broke a 16-game streak of making at least one 3-pointer in each game. He was 0-4 from behind the arc against the Warriors and scored one point.

*NUGGETS UPDATE:* 
Denver made the boldest move of the season, trading for Allen Iverson to pair him with Carmelo Anthony. No duo in the league is as difficult to defend.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Okafor

Nuggets




































Blake/Iverson/Anthony/Evans/Camby


*KEY TO THE MATCHUP:* 
Carmelo Anthony vs. Gerald Wallace 















Anthony gives the Bobcats fits, particularly when he posts up. Now it's all the harder to contain him with Iverson hovering along the perimeter.​


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Bobcats will win if Nuggets play no defense again


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Doesn't look like they are going to play much defense after the first 2 minutes


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Carroll's already got 2 fouls we need his scoring we can't afford for him to be in foul trouble all night

8-7 Bobcats with 8 minutes left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Right now were looking to outshoot them. It's working now but it's not gonna last the whole game. We gotta play some D

Nice air ball by Morrison

16-14 Nuggets


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Felton's getting beat everytime by AI right now and he's the only one on our team fast enough to guard him

We're doubling Melo right now but we might to need to go to AI. Pick your poison

25-24 Nuggets


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Interesting lineup by Bernie
McInnis-Felton-Morrison-Hermann-Voskuhl

That's definitly going to get it done defensivly


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

End of the first 34-31

and Bernie keeps the same lineup in to start the 2nd quarter


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison's doing an awesome job of finding everybody tonight. I guess when your shots never falling you gotta find a way to adjusts and he's done that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor's killin it they don't have anything to stop him

44-43 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Marcus Camby just threw Gerald bad. We're playing really well though 

57-56 Bobcats with 2:30 left in the first half


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn it Gerald just got a technical for taking the ball ouut of the ref's hands while he was arguing

At halftime 61-58 Bobcats

We're shooting an awesome percentage right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor with the up and under on Camby! He's got 16 and 6

69-62 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Big block by Okafor leads to a transition alley from Felton to Gerald

73-64 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Turnovers lead to 3 straight transistion buckets for the Nuggets. Why can't we figure out how to play the zone???

77-75


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor's limping...great. Looks like an ankle injury, as bad as those ankles were last year gotta hope he's alright

Hollins is coming in


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

ALL BALL but Melo's at the FT line

97-94 Nuggets 4 min left

Is Gerald the only Bobcat capable of driving right now?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Clutch 3 by Morrison as the shot clock dies!

100-97 Bobcats with 2 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison why the hell would you shoot that we're lucky Gerald got the block on hte under end.

Gerald takes a shot and misses....FELTON GETS THE OFFENSIVE REBOUND!

102-101 with 16 seconds. Raymond on the FT line


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

First FT...good

Second FT...good

104-101 16.3 left

We need a stop here 'Catss! Close it out


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

JR Smith misses an off balance shot 

McInnis comes down with the rebound and goes to the line. Melo just fouled out

1st FT...out
2nd FT... good

105-101 Bobcats 5.3 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Iverson misses at the buzzer

BOBCATS WIN!

105-101

Gerald Wallace
25 pts. 13 rbs. 2 stls 2 blks

No play more imprtant then the huge block on Melo down hte stretch


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot about this one until the last three minutes,was watching something on PBS.Wow that was a great play by Gerald to block Anthony...Might have been a foul,but I'm okay with the no call.

I don't know what to think about this team.It seems like we're capable of playing good ball,but we can't do it with any consistency.The big change recently is that Carroll is really giving us a presence at shooting guard.It surprises me that other teams haven't been able to exploit him on defense as you'd never think he's the sort of guy who can play extended minutes against the typical starting two guard in the NBA.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol PBS?? You missed a good one but atleast you caught the end


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Husstla said:


> Bobcats will win if Nuggets play no defense again


And I was right.


----------

